# Americanairless



## jup (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi
is there someone who knows if this is a serious company?
www.americanairlessonline.com
Thanks


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

So do you do seo for this company or work for them?


----------



## jup (Mar 31, 2011)

lol a first poster, distrustful.
i have order before from us and didn`t get what i pay for,so that`s why i ask in this forum.
you will find that post here : http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/newtapingtoolsstore-1461/
Or if somebody know a diffirent serious company,who is shipping worldwide?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

american airless is selling all of the wagner sprayers that Graco bought from Lowes when they put the Graco line in the Lowes stores. try coastalairless.com they are pretty reputable


----------

